# NANJING - Youth Olympic 2014



## greenlion (Jul 30, 2010)

Main Stadium - Nanjing Olympic Sports Center, Capacity 61,443

















Nanjing Gymnasium, capacity 13,000


















Nanjing natatorium

















Tennis Center

















Nanjing Institute of Physical Education Gymnasium

















White Horse Park - Slalom Vanue


----------



## greenlion (Jul 30, 2010)

Jiangning Gymnasium

















Jiangning Stadium


----------



## aismanggo (Aug 11, 2009)

hurmm..not bad..nanjing infrastructure is better then singapore


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Ah, but don't forget, they gave Singapore about only 2 years to prepare. Nanjing was given a much longer time table till it hosts the YOG so that is why they have the time to make those venues. Besides, Singapore have a budget to follow and Nanjing, well, let's just say they have quite the limitless budget when it cones to this kind of events.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ I think most venues in Nanjing were built for the 10th National Games in 2005.


----------



## Mith252 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Ah, if that is the case, it just goes to show that China have the budget and the area to do such huge projects. Let's just hope they don't end up as white elephants.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

*correction: **part of Water Cube is planned to be a water park, please refer to fidalgo's post for its floor plan*. sorry for my misjudgement. 
--
actually it is a tough task to utilize the venues after big games in China. only a part of the stadiums are leased to professional clubs. Other ways to maintain the stadiums is to host some non-sport events such as concerts. _For some venues, I can not find any word other than 'awkward':_
Water Cube









Sorry for the size and it is a little bit off topic. 


Mith252 said:


> ^^Ah, if that is the case, it just goes to show that China have the budget and the area to do such huge projects. Let's just hope they don't end up as white elephants.


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

It is abit weird to turn the Water Cube into a Water Park!! They should have left it as is. I am sure people will still use it.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Actually, giving back the National Aquatic Ctr. in Beijing to the people is a great adaptation, and exactly what the IOC wants - the legacy of the Games. The decorations look odd though.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

watercube always meant to be a water park

you can see it in the plan, on the right side


----------



## Diego N (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow! What a cool place!
I had no idea the the water cube could be like that after the olympics! Comgratulatios!
In the winter, isnt it too freezing?


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

my bad:bash: I thought they turned the whole center into a water park, but in reality it is just a small planned area. fidalgo, thank you for the plan link.



fidalgo said:


> watercube always meant to be a water park
> 
> you can see it in the plan, on the right side


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

thats some nice water park right there...kinda makes me wanna swim xP


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

Mith252 said:


> ^^Ah, but don't forget, they gave Singapore about only 2 years to prepare. Nanjing was given a much longer time table till it hosts the YOG so that is why they have the time to make those venues. Besides, Singapore have a budget to follow and Nanjing, well, let's just say they have quite the limitless budget when it cones to this kind of events.


actually these venues were built for the the 10th National Games of PRC which was held in 2005 .


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

fragel said:


> *correction: **part of Water Cube is planned to be a water park, please refer to fidalgo's post for its floor plan*. sorry for my misjudgement.
> --
> actually it is a tough task to utilize the venues after big games in China. only a part of the stadiums are leased to professional clubs. Other ways to maintain the stadiums is to host some non-sport events such as concerts. _For some venues, I can not find any word other than 'awkward':_
> Water Cube
> ...


Thats look nice but I would go their the best water oparks are at the Gold Coast, USA and Europe. + West edmonton mall.

Going to Nanjing for the 2014 Games. whats to do in Nanjing?


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

The inaugural YOG ended in Singapore with a legacy of nice venues, excellent organization, fantastic ceremonies and great atmosphere. What a perfect start for YOG.

Now let's wait and see what Nanjing can offer in 2014.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Venues should be fine for Nanjing. What Nanjing needs most is to expend its airport.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Nanjing races to clean air before Youth Games*
9 July 2014
China Daily	

Nanjing is going all-out to guarantee the best air quality possible in the city as it prepares to host the 2014 Summer Youth Olympic Games in August.

"We shut down polluting enterprises this year, closing about 30 factories since March," Nanjing Mayor Miu Ruilin said.

The capital of Jiangsu province is also restructuring its industrial focus, Miu said.

During the Games, from Aug 16 to 28, about 3,800 athletes 15 to 18 years old will compete in 28 sports. The first summer Youth Olympic Games took place in Singapore in 2010.

"The environment is one of the most important issues and deserves to be given top priority. It is important to guarantee air quality during the Games. It is also important after the Games," Miu said.

The city government released a temporary environmental management regulation in May with 35 directives for improving air quality from May 1 to Aug 31.

Under the regulation, factories that use coal furnaces had to shut down before June 30. From Aug 1, heavy-industry factories must begin to reduce manufacturing by 20 percent; all construction sites must stop work; and open space barbecue restaurants must close.

Nanjing, along with places in the Yangtze River Delta area, including Shanghai and Zhejiang province, released a joint plan to guarantee environmental quality during the Games.

The city is improving public transportation to encourage people to leave their cars at home. Vehicle emissions, the main source of PM2.5 and PM10 particulate matter, have a large effect on air quality.

"We're opening three new subway lines right before the Games, one on July 1 and two on Aug 1," the mayor said, adding that the city's subway lines will have increased in August from 80 km before July to 135 km.

With the new subway lines, Nanjing will top Shenzhen as the city with the fourth-most amount of subway lines, ranking behind Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou.

"Because of the Games, subway construction is being accomplished ahead of time, at least five years in advance," Miu said.

But the city will not restrict vehicles during the Games, as Beijing did during the 2008 Summer Olympics.

At the time, Beijing banned private cars in the city's urban areas 15 days a month while extending subway hours.

Nanjing is also taking a market-driven approach to control private cars by increasing parking fees in downtown areas.

Local media reported that since June 15, the street parking fee downtown has increased to 20 yuan ($3.20) an hour and tops 244 yuan a day.

The one-day street parking charge previously was about 10 yuan.

Nanjinger Zhu Xia, who lives near Jiangdong Road, said she has to switch to the subway to avoid the "scary parking fees" downtown.

"I'll have to pay more than 200 yuan a day," said the 38-year-old, who works in Xinjiekou, the city's central business district. "Commuting by subway is much cheaper, but it can get really crowded."

Zhu also said that she has to walk 20 minutes from her home to the subway station, which she considered "too long during the hot summer and chilly winter days".

By the end of June, four subway lines and 75 stations across the city had been put into use.

"We encourage people to take public transportation for the environment," Miu said, adding that during the Games, visitors can take the bus for free after showing Games tickets.


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

any news?


----------

